# Can't get the XD



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello I have been around the gun game for a little bit now and I own a Browning 9mm. Which I use for the Range. I"m looking for the XD9 subcompact for a CCW. I have the money and I have about 3 dealers around me. I have been waiting for 3 months to get this gun and none of the dealers can get one. I'm starting to get frustrated I really want this gun but I'm getting tired of waiting. I need some ideas. 

Do I keep waiting till one comes in?

Switch to the 4inch compact model

Leave the XD brand and look else where?(which I really don't want to do)

I want to carry this weapon daily and I want to start carring last week. 


I NEED HELP?!?!?!?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.gunbroker.com
http://www.gunsamerica.com
http://www.ebang.com
http://www.impactguns.com
http://www.budsgunshop.com

Surely you'll find something on one of these sites.

Another alternative would be to look for "Mom and Pop" gunstores who happen to have websites with an online inventory.

The process of buying a handgun online is pretty simple.

-find the gun you want and the person/store who is selling it
-verify with them they're willing to ship the gun for FFL sale to you
-find a local store who's willing to receive FFL shipment on your behalf

and if all of the above is ironed out:

-pay the original seller (gun price + shipping costs, handguns have to ship next day insured)
-inform local store to contact original seller to provide their FFL info ($10-30 fee to local store to their role as an FFL recipient)
-once shipment is received, purchase is executed as if local store originally had the firearm (fill out the forms, NICS check, etc).

The real catch is to not get ripped off due to shipping costs and FFL costs and to find a reputable online seller. Other than that, you can get one of these transactions to go through in as soon as two days.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

czerbe said:


> I have about 3 dealers around me. I have been waiting for 3 months to get this gun and none of the dealers can get one. I'm starting to get frustrated I really want this gun but I'm getting tired of waiting. I need some ideas.


Three? You've got:
French Creek Outfitters in Phoenixville, Seneca Arms in Green Lane, Shyda's in Lebanon, Encks Gun Barn in Lebanon County, Kings in King of Prussia, if you drive out a little more there's Tanners in Jamison, Target Master in Chadds Ford, American Arms and Ammo in Colmar...there's another place in Norristown, I forget the name....

There's way more than three, hit Google and make some calls. :smt023

Man I really miss the gun shops in PA...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

In Site Firearms, Norristown PA, and then you have the Valley Forge Gun Show, March 13th, 14th and 15th.

I'm sure you will be able to find an XD.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I have never been to a gun show so I'm excited to go. Do you think I'll be able to find one brand new for a good deal?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

czerbe said:


> I have never been to a gun show so I'm excited to go. Do you think I'll be able to find one brand new for a good deal?


No.

They will be the same if not more than what you can get on the internet or locally. I've said it before and I'll say it again; IMO, most gun show vendors prey on the fact that people assume that because it's a gun show, the deal must be good and price gouge. Go in there with your eyes wide open and having done your homework on local and internet pricing for the gun you want.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have to agree with Todd, most of the prices will be the same especially with the current "panic buying" but the variety should be there.

If you go in knowing what you're willing to pay, and you know the current market you can come out even. Like I said, call around, even if the stores don't have any in stock, you can at least get pricing information.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I'm looking to stay around the $500.00 range. I was quoted a price from Topton Handgunner of $482.00 when ever he gets them in but he has been out for a long time. I really want to start carring and going to the range. 

Do you think if I switch to the 4inch compact model it would be to big to carry everyday??


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

czerbe said:


> Well I'm looking to stay around the $500.00 range. I was quoted a price from Topton Handgunner of $482.00 when ever he gets them in but he has been out for a long time. I really want to start carring and going to the range.
> 
> Do you think if I switch to the 4inch compact model it would be to big to carry everyday??


Hrm.

To the best of my knowledge, my Sig P229 is roughly the same size as the XD 4" models. I am able to conceal the Sig with a "fair" amount of satisfaction, but it is dangerously close to the line of being largely printed or in view. In other words, I don't think I would be able to conceal the Sig in the summer. I'm 5 foot 11 inches, 200 lbs. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 5'10" and I was thinking of a IWB holster with the Sub Compact which I think should work with out printing or showing. But I just cant get one, and I don't really want to change brands or styles so I don't really know what to do.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

czerbe said:


> I'm 5'10" and I was thinking of a IWB holster with the Sub Compact which I think should work with out printing or showing. But I just cant get one, and I don't really want to change brands or styles so I don't really know what to do.


I'm 5'8" and I conceal the XDM which is a _little larger_ than the 4" and the 229....

Check these out...




























While I wouldn't want to try and hide it just under a T-shirt, it's not _that_ hard to conceal.

Unfortunately I don't have a 4" Service to compare it to, but IIRC it's only slightly longer in the grip than a standard XD, so a 4" service shouldn't be too hard to conceal.

One of my friends carried a 4" .40 for quite a while and had no difficulty concealing it.

When I lived in PA I routinely carried a number of similar sized guns, some under nothing but a T-Shirt, but most of the time I wear a buttoned up shirt any way, and have done so since way before I started carrying.

A good holster with the proper amount of cant will make almost anything disappear.

:smt1099


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Honestly, I think you should just get the handgun you prefer the most. If it's the Subcompact XD 9, then wait until one is available. If you'd rather have a 4" model, then get it.

Truth be told, firearm concealability is art and effort wrapped by confidence. To be more specific, if you have a handgun you REALLY want with you at all times, you will find a way to make it work. :smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=122711914

Not trying to bust your chops but finding a subcompact XD 9mm hasn't been a problem for me. This one has 100 rounds through it, and the original owner was thoughtful enough to put on some trijicon night sights. That's a pretty good deal for $495 (around $550 after shipping and FFL).


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Good Point. I guess I'm like a kid on Christmas. 

Question is there anybody who has this gun who does carry it?

If so how is it as a CCW and would you buy it again?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

czerbe said:


> Good Point. I guess I'm like a kid on Christmas.
> 
> Question is there anybody who has this gun who does carry it?
> 
> If so how is it as a CCW and would you buy it again?


Yup. On my hip right now.

Reliable, shoots well, and conceals easily. But, I do dress to conceal. I don't walk around in jeans and an Under Armor shirt expecting the gun to disappear. :mrgreen:

It replaced my XD40 Service as my CCW gun (still have the .40). I'd definitely buy it again. In fact, if I ever can convince my wife to start carrying, I'd love for her to have the XD9SC as well so we can share mags and supplies. But that would be up to her.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you carry it with an IWB? Or a OWB?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

czerbe said:


> Do you carry it with an IWB? Or a OWB?


IWB in a Canute holster by UBG. http://www.ubgholsters.com/IWB.html

I do occasionally carry off-body in a Maxpedtion Jumbo Versipack, http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=4&idproduct=6 but that's usually reserved for long car trips to MA or FL where I don't want to be sitting on the gun for 8-14 hours.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Is this a gun you recomend. Am I close minded about this should I be looking at other types to carry or is this one of the best I can buy. Like I said before I'm still kinda of new and this would be my first carry gun. I just want to make sure its a good one.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd definitely recommend it. Is it the best? That's kinda like asking what's the best shoe. What's good for me may asbulutley suck for you. If you have shot the XD and like the XD, get it. You're not going say, "Why did I buy this garbage?" If you haven't shot it though, then I'd be remiss not to suggest renting a few different guns and seeing which one is the best fit for you.


----------

